# Behold ... The Nub-A-Dor!



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

About 6 months ago I was given this Camel SNUS cooler (thermoelectric) from my wifes Aunt.



I thought it was pretty cool, but a bit limited in what it could hold (turns out I was actually even wrong about that. It can hold quite a bit).
So, I now present to you the first ever, Official Unofficial Nub-A-Dor.









Believe it or not, there is actually a box of Lancero's behind the Nub and Tat box in picture 3.. I figure I could fit about 4 or 5 boxes of nubs in here.. I may even build a tray for the top for nub singles.

The paint scheme is modeled after the new Maduro band.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i like it...i like it alot!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

What kind of cooling unit does that cooler have?


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> What kind of cooling unit does that cooler have?


 Not sure the manufacturer, but it is thermoelectric (like a VintoTemp).


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice paint job


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is pretty sweet. You just gave me a pretty cool idea


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great job, that is pretty sweet!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

So sweet of a paint job. My girl has a wine cooler for her wine...... it may get appropriated here soon, very soon~


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

jealous! have fun with that!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

That is very cool! I'm going to look for a small fridg also.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like you had a little fun...looks good


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumb: Well played. Extremely badass!


----------



## Uruss (Jun 25, 2009)

I like this...a lot...


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nicely done! How many hours did that project take you?


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

BTcigars said:


> Very nicely done! How many hours did that project take you?


 Took about 2 hours to prep and not including "waiting" time it took about 30 minutes to spray..

but since I had to give it some time to dry before masking things off, it ended up taking about a day and a half.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Sweet! Just curious...why would you need a fridge for yer Camels anyway?


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Sweet! Just curious...why would you need a fridge for yer Camels anyway?


 No idea.. but supposedly the smokeless chewless ones (SNUS) are supposed to be refrigerated until in use)..

Cigars are the only tobacco product I use, so I am not sure the story behind them.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Sweet! Just curious...why would you need a fridge for yer Camels anyway?


Not Camel cigs, but snuff. Back in the days of paper snuff containers, it became common practice to keep snuffs in the fridge to keep them fresh. As prices rose, retailers started seeing it disappear from fridges so now it sits in a counter display. The cooler temps kept it from drying out as fast. The modern plastic discs have helped mitigate drying out, but it's still best kept in a fridge.

Basically, this fridge was a marketing device, kinda like the little Red Bull fridges.

Very cool btw! I like it.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Man you did a great job with that!! Very nice, I know Sam will love it when he sees/saw it! Way to go.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice job!:tu


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Man you did a great job with that!! Very nice, I know Sam will love it when he sees/saw it! Way to go.


 I fought very very hard with the urge to not clear coat it and then have him sign it when I get to the nub event this coming Saturday.. but then I realized I didn't want to have to carry it around.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Basically, this fridge was a marketing device, kinda like the little Red Bull fridges.





sboyajian said:


> No idea.. but supposedly the smokeless chewless ones (SNUS) are supposed to be refrigerated until in use)...


Ah, got it! Thanks guys.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Very creative; I love it!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Good idea, and super cigars. Bravo!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Good job!!!

Cool idea Steve!!!:smoke2:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

sboyajian said:


> I fought very very hard with the urge to not clear coat it and then have him sign it when I get to the nub event this coming Saturday.. but then I realized I didn't want to have to carry it around.


Man keep it in your car. That would be cool as hell to have him sign it.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Great job Stephen! That's using your noodle.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Neet-o!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome!:thumb: You need to get it signed. That is a great work of art!


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Very nice custom work.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Got this done over the weekend.. figured I'd share.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet looking Nubador.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome, I know Sam had to love that!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That signiture completes it all. That is really cool


----------

